# lasa Vegas



## Clapham Omnibus (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I'm on me travels again. But not being a gambler. I'm off to Las Vegas to see the sights. 
Anyone got any tips?
Going up the Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, etc and anywhere that a helicopter will take me


----------



## subversplat (Mar 6, 2006)

Marry a cheap hooker in a ceremony performed by Elvis.

It's got to be done.


----------



## Clapham Omnibus (Mar 6, 2006)

Eh?
No really just for the sights. Agreed has to be done though. Me and the lads are going to have a good time. Saved up enough.
PS
We have bought return tickets. Wish us luck. Will do the US lotto. I one won on Bingo once mabey the have it there. What the hell its gonna be a laugh!!!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Clapham Omnibus said:
			
		

> Well I'm on me travels again. But not being a gambler. I'm off to Las Vegas to see the sights.
> Anyone got any tips?
> Going up the Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, etc and anywhere that a helicopter will take me



Vegas isn't really about the natural wonder type sightseeing.


----------



## Clapham Omnibus (Mar 6, 2006)

May take an offer up. 
Well at least they can't nick what my ex-wife nicked ('cos there ain't nuffink left).
Who will mug who
May be a US citizen.
Still looking to see the sights only. 
Hopefully a British rose will bloom in the spring.
Regards
CO


----------



## Maltin (Mar 12, 2006)

I went late last year.

I wouldn't say that there are many sights (although I didn't have a car) however, there's quite a bit to do apart from gambling.

It is very hot, so sitting around the pool is one option.

All of the larger hotels have many restaurants, so there is plenty of choice of food.

They also have many bars to enjoy yourself at night including piano bars at New York, New York and Harrahs, which are good fun.

There are decent rollercoasters at New York, New York and Sahara as well as 4 rides at the top of the Stratosphere, which also gives good views of the strip.

There are many shows at all of the hotels.  These are quite expensive, although there are some free ones that you can go, including one at the Tropicana.  There are also plenty of 3D rides at various hotels.  

There's an Outlet Center, which is meant to be a good place to go shopping.

Vegas.com is a good site to get more information.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 13, 2006)

It's a fucking weird place. There were times I thought I had actually landed in the Vegas immortalised on the pages of _Fear and Loathing_.

My last memory is of the MGM Grand. I just had to get out of that place.


----------



## Radar (Mar 13, 2006)

Clapham Omnibus said:
			
		

> Well I'm on me travels again. But not being a gambler. I'm off to Las Vegas to see the sights.
> Anyone got any tips?
> Going up the Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, etc and anywhere that a helicopter will take me



I did it a few years back, about 2 months before 9/11. Crowd called Papillon helicopters based in McCarren International (LAS)

6 of us hired a chopper and pilot. Cost us $900, which took us from LAS to the north shore of Lake Mead, then south over Hoover Dam and along the Grand Canyon to an indian shack that the local native people allowed Papillon to use for tourists. We landed there for a picnic and a wander. It also needed to cool off before the helicopter would be able to take off again with the 6 of us onboard. 

Two of my mates were trying to wind the pilot up so he'd make the journey back a bit more interesting. I've never done "nap of the earth" in a helicopter before but can recommend it if you have a steady stomach 

The only problem with the whole day was that Papillon couldn't locate the CC confirmation to go with our booking, so they made me pay again on the day. Despite their assurances that they would sort out any double billing issues, they let me hang for months once I'd got home. 

They ignored emails, faxes, even voice calls to the airport. They even had the gall to claim that 9/11 was the reason for the delay. In the end I got the CC company to do a chargeback. Luckily I'd retained copies of all the communications I'd tried to make to show how long I'd been trying to contact them, otherwise it would have been too late for a chargeback 

So yes, it's great crack, the scenery is stunning, the colors unbelievable and it is a once in a lifetime experience, especially if you have a decent pilot

Just don't let Papillon fuck you about on the Admin/money side of things, or just use another company.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 13, 2006)

why not try

Golden Nugget in Fremont for a buffet breakfast [fackin' excellent]
Free Poker lessons at Binions
then, go for free poker lessons @ The Excalibur and play there [cheaper tables]
Have lunch on the 107th floor of the Stratosphere tower in their revolving restaurant
then go up to the 110th floor and go on a roller coaster 
you'll see leaflets all over where you can 'go and shoot an Uzi' for $5
Go see Penn & Teller at the Rio, get tickets from Tix 4 Tonight after midday on the cheap tho'

try 'The Fremont Experience' too

s'all good, wish I lived there

http://www.vegasexperience.com/

http://www.lasvegas2005.org/

http://www.vegas.com/traveltips/?f=subhp&t=mguidet


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2006)

One thing that I noticed were the amount of already obese people stuffing their faces at the various free buffets that you get in the resorts. Then there are the  auld folk who are almost chained to the one-armed bandits, getting free drinks all the time.

In some respects, Vegas is a great place to go people watching. It's a sociologist's dream!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 14, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> One thing that I noticed were the amount of already obese people stuffing their faces at the various free buffets that you get in the resorts. Then there are the  auld folk who are almost chained to the one-armed bandits, getting free drinks all the time.
> 
> In some respects, Vegas is a great place to go people watching. It's a sociologist's dream!


 innit - just go downtown where its 25c minimum stake on roulette and keep putting it on zero and get a free beer every 15-20 minustes

used to get hammered on kaluha & cream [milk] before breakfast some days

or, a lot of casino's have a 'run of...' however many drinks - meaning you pay for one and if it's a run of five, you get the next four free?!  [ask first tho' or come unstuck in some places]

sigh


----------



## Idaho (Mar 14, 2006)

Going to Vegas and not gambling?!? 

Spend the next couple of weeks digesting poker books and practicing continuously online. Then go and fleece some other tourists.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> innit - just go downtown where its 25c minimum stake on roulette and keep putting it on zero and get a free beer every 15-20 minustes
> 
> used to get hammered on kaluha & cream [milk] before breakfast some days
> 
> ...



That's the one! I went to a bar with my mate and we fed about $10 each into one of those machines that you get on the bar, we made it look as though we'd spent loads and in the process we got lots of free beer.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 14, 2006)

I think the first night on the strip is just fantastic, one of the best nights out ever - but like you, I'm not a gambler, and so the charm does wear off quickly.

Get a big all you can eat breakfast - Circus Circus was good, IIRC, but that was some years ago.

Go up the stratosphere tower - but don't make the mistake I did and go up in the day. After dark you get the whole place lit up before you.

Like I say, its a few years since I went - but I really enjoyed the sea battle outisde Treasure Island, and the fountain display at the Bellagio.


----------



## chilango (Mar 14, 2006)

Vegas is cool.

I went in November for Thanksgiving and popping back again in a few weeks.

Red Rock Canyon and the Valley of Fire are nearby if you want nature.

Casinos? Inside they´re all pretty similar on the floor. Try the Luxor for fake egypt, the MGM has lions in it. There is one with a white tiger (i froget the name) like the one that mauled Siegfreid and Roy. (though it isn´t "Siberian" that´s a myth - siberian tigers are similarly coloured to all others. The white tigers are all descended from a captive albino. 

Bellagio fountains are a must, though they now do a cheesy 9/11 tribute thing. 

The Gondolas in the Ventian are funny - they sing opera there too (in the shopping mall)

Some excellent restaurants too - at a fraction of New York prices.

We saw Henry Rollins at the House of Blues for 22 dollars (which is inside the mnadaly bay iirc) check whos on there.

The "World´s Biggest Souvenir Store" near the Stratosphere has some excellent tat.


----------



## DMark (Mar 27, 2006)

I live in Las Vegas, so if there are any specific questions, let me know.

Best buffets on The Strip: Paris Hotel, Wynn Hotel, Bellagio (none of which are cheap, but they are worth every penny). 

Best free things to do: Bellagio water fountains, dueling piano show in NYNY casino, walk through along the canal shopping area at the Venetian, see the waterfalls and light show at Wynn. Some people like the pirate show in front of Treasure Island (now called the TI), but I think it has gotten cheesy since they re-vamped it, but hey - it's free, so give it a shot.  Also, if you should happen to go to the older, downtown area, they have a great light show.

Best place to play slots and have a chance to actually win: Palms Casino (the ultra hip place just off The Strip) and also any of the locals' off-Strip casinos, especially the Stations Casino chain.  

If you are brave (aka suicidal) there are some thrill rides on the top of The Stratosphere that will make you lose your lunch, and on a side street near the Stardust Casino, there is an indoor skydiving place that could be fun.  There is also a bungee jump next to Circus Circus...I'll buy you a beer and a hot dog and then watch you do that one...

All drinks in Las Vegas are free - if you are playing a slot machine.  So even in high class casinos, go to the bar, stick $5 in a slot (right there on the bar) and order a fancy drink or beer, and it is free.  The drink would probably cost you about $5  including tip anyway, so you might as well put the money in a machine and have a chance of winning it back, or more!  (You are, however, expected to leave about $1 tip for that drink).

Some good shows - Hairspray is at the Luxor, Hard Rock and House of Blues always have some good acts, and for a good, old Vegas style show, go to Jubilee at Bally's (next to the Paris) and for about $40 see topless showgirls and variety acts and get a few drinks.  It is the Vegas show you have always heard of, and there is an amazing sinking of the Titanic on stage you have to see to believe.

Let me know if you have any other questions, or are debating between one hotel or the other or whatever.  Have a good time!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 27, 2006)

DMark said:
			
		

> I live in Las Vegas, so if there are any specific questions, let me know.
> 
> Best buffets on The Strip: Paris Hotel, Wynn Hotel, Bellagio (none of which are cheap, but they are worth every penny).
> 
> ...



Where's the shooting range where you can rent and fire machine guns?


----------



## DMark (Mar 28, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Where's the shooting range where you can rent and fire machine guns?



Perhaps you mean The Gun Store...it is at 2900 E. Tropicana.  Actually, awhile back, there were plans for gated community on the outskirts of Las Vegas for gun fans...shooting ranges and all sorts of fun things.  Several people plunked down big bucks for housing lots, but it seems the developers were shooting blanks and the idea has since been shot to hell...ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 28, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Marry a cheap hooker in a ceremony performed by Elvis.
> 
> It's got to be done.


I did that once - well, almost. Got hitched at the Gracelands Wedding Chapel, but turned down the offer of the Elvis impersonator as we didn't want to spend any more. Didn't marry a cheap hooker either, but would've got off a lot lighter if I had done!


----------



## D (Mar 28, 2006)

Never been ... and I suspect I may wind up leaving the west coast without having ever visited.

Sounds like a crazy laugh, though, and I quite like the idea of Lhasa Vegas (sort of like Tibet, but completely not).


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 28, 2006)

Cack. I didn't like Vegas at all. I think I was expecting some of the earlier charm and excitement that the place clearly had to have survived. I've never seen so many people on the street anywhere though. It's quite difficult to build up any speed on the sidewalks.




			
				chilango said:
			
		

> Red Rock Canyon and the Valley of Fire are nearby if you want nature.



They are great though


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 29, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> Never been ... and I suspect I may wind up leaving the west coast without having ever visited.
> 
> Sounds like a crazy laugh, though, and I quite like the idea of Lhasa Vegas (sort of like Tibet, but completely not).



Maybe they'd have facilities to enter a monastery once you lose all your money.

You really should go: it's a part of the culture that needs to be witnessed at least once.


----------



## Nina (Mar 31, 2006)

just how scary is the helipcopter/ Hoover Dam thingy?

I'm off to Vegas with me sis and Mum in May. Would LOVE to do the helicopter but me Mum's a bit scared.

Is it puke city?

and - silly question, but can I actually see any desert? I have visions of those bits in CSI where they find bod deadies...


----------



## Radar (Mar 31, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> just how scary is the helipcopter/ Hoover Dam thingy?
> 
> I'm off to Vegas with me sis and Mum in May. Would LOVE to do the helicopter but me Mum's a bit scared.
> 
> Is it puke city?


Oh christ, No   It can be a bit bumpy during the afternoon due to thermic turbulence, but our pilot only went potty cause we begged and begged him to  He still wouldn't buzz Nelis AFB. no matter how much I dared him, the wuss 

If your mum has flown in a light aircraft before and didn't crawl out at the end on her knees then she should be ok  If she's a nervy flyer then I suspect the airframe movement and  cramped space in a helicopter might freak her out a bit. It's a hard call, but IMO it's a lot of money to spend if someone isn't enjoying it 100%

The scenery is jaw droppingly beautiful, the huge scale of the canyon and the Colorado river plays wierd tricks with your eyes, we flew over the area where the martian bits of Total Recall were filmed, we saw the Thelma & Louise final scene cliff, one of the few communes in Nevada were pointed out to us. Oh yes, we saw shit loads of desert, even one of the old craters/dumps used to dispose of bodies during Vegas's more 'interesting' times.

Time your main flight right and you may be able to blag a sunset flight down the strip as you return to McCarran

If you can drug your Mum and prise her into the chopper any which way, then just do it and deal with the family crisis afterwards. 

It will be worth it


----------



## Nina (Mar 31, 2006)

sounds cool   

helicopter is on my list of things to do before I die. Hopefully I won't die after this one!   

getting excited now...


----------



## DMark (Apr 2, 2006)

OK...don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but there have been a few fatal crashes of these tourist helicopters in the past few years.  But nothing of late, and they certainly do meet all the FAA flight requirements.  But those flights arent' exactly cheap either.

A cheaper alternative, but would take a little longer, would be to rent a car and drive...plus, you could drive to a hotel nearby and then take a steam engine to the Grand Canyon...you can read about it, and see a television ad here. This would mean about a five-six hour drive from Las Vegas each way, plus the over-night package offered above.  But if you did drive, then you could take a little side trip to the truly beautiful Sedona, Arizona.  You will probably take more photos in Sedona and the surrounding area than you will of the Grand Canyon.

Just a thought.

Oh, and on the way back you could take a different route and stop in Laughlin, Nevada which is like a mini-Las Vegas, but on the Nevada side of the Colorado River so you can rent jet skies or take a boat ride.  Plus, Laughlin hotel prices are ridiculously cheap, but the casinos are just as nice and you have the same chance of winning and losing while you are there.

And not far from Laughlin is Oatman - a ghost town.  And if you don't mind another side trip on the way back from Sedona, you could always go see the London Bridge at Lake Havasu City.  Yeah, there is a cheesy British theme in the shops around the bridge, but the lake itself is quite nice, and all sorts of great water sports - windsufing, skiing, parasailing, etc.


----------



## DMark (Apr 2, 2006)

DMark said:
			
		

> OK...don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but there have been a few fatal crashes of these tourist helicopters in the past few years.  But nothing of late, and they certainly do meet all the FAA flight requirements.  But those flights aren't' exactly cheap either.
> 
> A cheaper alternative, but would take a little longer, would be to rent a car and drive...plus, you could drive to a hotel nearby and then take a steam engine to the Grand Canyon...you can read about it, and see a television ad here. This would mean about a five-six hour drive from Las Vegas each way, plus the over-night package offered above.  But if you did drive, then you could take a little side trip to the truly beautiful Sedona, Arizona.  You will probably take more photos in Sedona and the surrounding area than you will of the Grand Canyon.
> 
> ...



All a bit out of order.  You would drive from Las Vegas, cross the Hoover Dam, then onto the hotel for The Train, the next day to Sedona (spend the night?) and then to Lake Havasu city on the way back (spend the night?) and then stop by Oatman on the way to Laughlin where you should spend the night (cheap thrills), and from there it is a quick, easy drive back to Las Vegas.


----------



## Nina (Apr 2, 2006)

all sounds great...but I only have 5 days plus jet lag to contend with.

Just a taster - next time...when I can explore that beautiful country in more depth.


----------



## DMark (Apr 4, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> all sounds great...but I only have 5 days plus jet lag to contend with.
> 
> Just a taster - next time...when I can explore that beautiful country in more depth.



In reality, most people come to Las Vegas armed with a list of "must-do" things...and by the time they leave Las Vegas, they have done a grand total of none of those things.  The city sort of sweeps you up and the next thing you know, you have vague recollections of kissing some stranger after you drank some drink out of a plastic Eiffel Tower but the policeman who arrested you was nice and helped you find your clothes and the rest is all a blur...so don't stress too much in making plans before you get here.


----------



## Nina (Apr 9, 2006)

DMark said:
			
		

> In reality, most people come to Las Vegas armed with a list of "must-do" things...and by the time they leave Las Vegas, they have done a grand total of none of those things.  The city sort of sweeps you up and the next thing you know, you have vague recollections of kissing some stranger after you drank some drink out of a plastic Eiffel Tower but the policeman who arrested you was nice and helped you find your clothes and the rest is all a blur...so don't stress too much in making plans before you get here.




Ahh, I'm totally open to acheiving nothing and having a great time but...this time I'm travelling with my stressaholic mother (1st time in 15 years) so I'd better at least 'pretend' I've got somethings planned


----------



## viniita207 (Apr 13, 2006)

Clapham Omnibus said:
			
		

> Well I'm on me travels again. But not being a gambler. I'm off to Las Vegas to see the sights.
> Anyone got any tips?
> Going up the Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, etc and anywhere that a helicopter will take me


Hi I got  all the details and reviews of places and clubs such as "NINE" "Body English" "Caramel" from localites and also people who are staying there from last 35 years.These reviewed really helped me to enjoy the best of the sin city night life. I aslo could ask for vip request from them. These was great I enjoyed it.If you wanna see the reviews of the places and clubs then just visit www.insidervlv.com as i got a lots of good info from here


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 9, 2006)

This is no doubt a daft question but how many days do you think would be "enough" in Vegas? Before you get slightly sick of it all? (excluding any trips out of town that is)


----------



## Nina (May 9, 2006)

I'm off to LV tomorrow!      

5 days Mrs Miggins, which, for a country gal like me, if probably waaay too long. I'll let you know upon my return....

I just came back from 6 months in India. 6 months india, 5 days Las Vegas seems fairly balanced IMO


----------



## Mr Retro (May 11, 2006)

DMark said:
			
		

> In reality, most people come to Las Vegas armed with a list of "must-do" things...and by the time they leave Las Vegas, they have done a grand total of none of those things.  The city sort of sweeps you up and the next thing you know, you have vague recollections of kissing some stranger after you drank some drink out of a plastic Eiffel Tower but the policeman who arrested you was nice and helped you find your clothes and the rest is all a blur...so don't stress too much in making plans before you get here.



That post has made me look forward to Las Vegas more than anything else I've read or heard!


----------



## Mr Retro (May 11, 2006)

DMark, Looking at hotels, the cheapest of the 'big' ones are Luxor and New York New York. Are these any good or would you advise spending a bit more to get somewhere else?


----------



## Maltin (May 13, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> DMark, Looking at hotels, the cheapest of the 'big' ones are Luxor and New York New York. Are these any good or would you advise spending a bit more to get somewhere else?


I've not seen the rooms, but the hotels are very smart.


----------



## DMark (May 14, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> DMark, Looking at hotels, the cheapest of the 'big' ones are Luxor and New York New York. Are these any good or would you advise spending a bit more to get somewhere else?



Both are quite nice...I personally would take the NYNY simply because they have the free, dueling piano show every night that is quite fun, plus they have a great food court (that is designed to look like Greenwich Village and they did a decent job in doing it). I just happened to be there last night and it was lively.  Oh, and they have the show Zumanity, which is an "erotic" Cirque du Soleil, and quite good, funny and hot!

The Luxor, if you are getting rooms in the actual pyramid, and not the new addition to the hotel, is quite nice, but oddly, it is the only hotel on the Strip that looks far better on the outside than on the inside.  Still, it has the new musical show HAIRSPRAY that is fun to see, and it is a very nice hotel.

Both are in a great location, and neither one will disappoint you.


----------



## DMark (May 14, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> DMark, Looking at hotels, the cheapest of the 'big' ones are Luxor and New York New York. Are these any good or would you advise spending a bit more to get somewhere else?



As long as I am at it, here is my rankings of hotels in order:

1. The Venetian - fantastic rooms, but quite pricey. Very upscale, but fun. Even if you don't stay there, be sure to visit.
2. Bellagio - the fountains out front, the beautiful interiors, very, very nice. 
3. Wynn - the creator of Bellagio tried to outdo himself, but I still think the Bellagio is better - still, he did a fine job on this one.
4. The Paris Las Vegas - very nice rooms, best buffet in town, hotel is small enough to get your bearings quickly.
5. Four Seasons/Mandalay Bay (in the same building, but kind of seperate). Four Seasons is very piss elegant, but what you would expect with service, etc.  Mandaly Bay has the House of Blues and lots of great clubs and restaurants.
6. The Palms - a little off the Strip, but the hot, hip place to be if you want to meet every celebrity in town.  Plus, it has the reputation as being the best hotel/casino with the loosest slots and a chance to actually win some money!  
7. The Hard Rock - also a little off the Strip and just sold to a new owner, but it is still quite hip and happening with great rock groups, neat interiors (guitar handles on the slot machines and casino chips with rock stars images on them).  It is also across the street from Hofbrau Haus.

All of the above are pricey, especially on weekends, and even more so if there is a convention in town.

Other nice, really nice, places are: MGM Grand, Mirage, Alladin, NYNY, Caesars and the Rio.  None are particularly cheap, but if you get a deal in any of them, grab it.


----------



## DMark (May 14, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> This is no doubt a daft question but how many days do you think would be "enough" in Vegas? Before you get slightly sick of it all? (excluding any trips out of town that is)



Not a stupid question at all.  It really depends on the person, of course.  If you are heavy into gambling, you could be broke on day one, or doing your happy dance - depending on your luck. But if you want to get the feel of the place and STICK TO A DAILY BUDGET, you can easily stay 4 to 7 days and not be bored. People watching, lots and lots of walking, window shopping, eating, free lounge shows, more walking, the lights at night, the pool by day...I have friends who don't gamble and never came to Las Vegas until I moved here.  Now they come every year and love it...they could stay at my house but prefer to stay at a nice hotel and just wander up and down the Strip. The casinos here are huge...I like to joke that MGM Grand is about the size of Belgium.  You will walk more in Las Vegas than you have ever walked in your life.  So it is going to take a few days just to see some of the better places...and every large casino has a gigantic shopping area and it is fun just to walk through them and check it out.  Splurge and go to a spa for a day, or just hang out by the pool one day, or take a nice hot bath and relax in the room for a few hours.  The time will fly by, and 24 hours a day, you can eat, drink and be merry.  How many days can you handle that? That is the question.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot DMark

We're going for 4 nights at the end of our stay from Tuesday to Friday. Prices are very good, especially now the dollar is pretty weak against the pound.

Luxor NY/NY are about £220 for the 4 nights and I can get the Venetian or the Bellagio for £390 for 4 nights. 

I'll have a look this evening to see if it's worth the extra to stay in the Venetian/ Bellagio. 

The pool area is pretty important to us because we want to chill out totally during the day in peaceful surroundings.


----------



## chilango (May 15, 2006)

Was back in Vegas for a bit a coupla weeks ago.

Stayed in the Luxor (again), tower rooms are nicer than pyramid. it has loads of pools (about 4).

Sedona!!!! - rubbish! nasty, overpriced new age tourist town. Go to Flagstaff. Thats a COOL little town.

Hoover Dam. BORING.

If you hire a car, some of the most amzing scenery in the world is a few hours drive away...Southern Utah, Northern Arizona.


----------



## DMark (May 18, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot DMark
> 
> We're going for 4 nights at the end of our stay from Tuesday to Friday. Prices are very good, especially now the dollar is pretty weak against the pound.
> 
> ...



Hmm...have heard the pool is the ONE thing at the Venetian that is not spectacular, whereas I know Bellagio's most certainly IS spectacular - if that helps in making a decision for you.


----------



## DMark (May 18, 2006)

chilango said:
			
		

> Was back in Vegas for a bit a coupla weeks ago.
> 
> Stayed in the Luxor (again), tower rooms are nicer than pyramid. it has loads of pools (about 4).
> 
> ...



I agree that Sedona is all about crystals and Tarot cards and new-age BS, but you have to admit, the surrounding area is beautiful.  However, you are the first person I have heard of who liked Flagstaff...each to his own I guess.

And yes, I too am mystified by the appeal of the Hoover Dam...I mean, it is fun to look at for a few minutes while passing through to Arizona...but most people I know just think it is fascinating and take the tour and really like it - so I generally suggest that when friends ask what to do once they leave Las Vegas and head towards the Grand Canyon...I mean, it is on the way, so you might as well park your car and walk about for a bit.

Southern, and northen Utah is truly beautiful, with some great ski areas.  I would probably like Utah a lot more if it weren't for the fact that it is chock full of rightwing Mormons and, well, that is a subject that probably shouldn't be hashed over in a travel thread.


----------



## chilango (May 18, 2006)

DMark said:
			
		

> I agree that Sedona is all about crystals and Tarot cards and new-age BS, but you have to admit, the surrounding area is beautiful.  However, you are the first person I have heard of who liked Flagstaff...each to his own I guess.
> 
> And yes, I too am mystified by the appeal of the Hoover Dam...I mean, it is fun to look at for a few minutes while passing through to Arizona...but most people I know just think it is fascinating and take the tour and really like it - so I generally suggest that when friends ask what to do once they leave Las Vegas and head towards the Grand Canyon...I mean, it is on the way, so you might as well park your car and walk about for a bit.
> 
> Southern, and northen Utah is truly beautiful, with some great ski areas.  I would probably like Utah a lot more if it weren't for the fact that it is chock full of rightwing Mormons and, well, that is a subject that probably shouldn't be hashed over in a travel thread.



What`s not to like about Flagstaff????

Utah and the Utahrds? Heh heh. Tell ya, we can`t stop talking about the Moron Church since we came back. Read "under the banner of heaven".

But 3.2% beer? Reason enough to make a dash for Nevada after a week or so in Ut.


----------

